# JD pairing and spawning.



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I have a 55 right now with a 6-7" Ebjd I believe is a male,5"BGJD male,and a jd female 4". The BGJD and jd have paired off and established a nest and have been guarding for days. I looks like the females tubes have dropped . My question is how long before I see eggs? I have not been successful with breeding jds this is my first attempt. I have bred smaller cichlids in the past but never jds. My female will come to the center of the tank (all 4" of her and wait) then my Ebjd will come out and they start there dance lip locking and what not. Then my BGJD male comes out and joins the scrap. Is this normal behavior? I seems like the pair is fighting the big ebjd. I have dithers in the tank that have been going one by one each day due to the aggression . I'm not to concerned about the Ebjd because he can hold his own against the two. Am I on the right track here or should I change this up?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I guess I should of waited to post. I left earlier in the day and they spawned .


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats, the mother of that BGJD used to spawn every 3 weeks and it seems like most of the fish I kept spawn every 3-4 weeks if I don't leave the fry with them.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

The BGJD is the male you sent in the last batch. I don't think they've finished yet either. There is somewhere between 100 to 200 eggs.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I am trying to keep this documented so I shot some video. I don't have a fancy camera or lighting i used my Evo and an LED flashlight. Oh and thanks Jason for all the helpful Jd spawning advice. It's much appreciated 

http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee4 ... EO0049.mp4


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey gratz man I am having the bgjd delivered by jason on thursday so set some time aside for that and also gratz on having non gay fish like myself. Let me know if you need my camera.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the video, you get the feeling the JD is wondering what you are doing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah almost Blair project like. :lol:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I came home from work and I have wigglers.  I tried the whole stalker video thing and the male flared up and starting ramming the glass. This is gonna be so much fun watching these jds raise their fry. Hopefully I have them free swimming soon. opcorn:


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Whats the update , are they still doing good ?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah still wigglers , I'm gonna have to divide the tank or remove the Ebjd. The pair has gotten really mean and they are scrappin with the Ebjd that doesn't want to do anything with them. I got some plexi glass from Hd and I'm gonna cut and drill to seperate .


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

You could do that or just bring the ebjd to me I will be nice to him lol well the fish should be here any time I will text you when they get here : )


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure if there will be any Ebjd . Cool.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Flippercon said:


> Yeah still wigglers , I'm gonna have to divide the tank or remove the Ebjd. The pair has gotten really mean and they are scrappin with the Ebjd that doesn't want to do anything with them. I got some plexi glass from Hd and I'm gonna cut and drill to seperate .


When they breed, they get fierce. I had a 7 inch JD liplock and fight off a 10 inch Midas when protecting fry. Once the fry was gone, the midas completely dominated the JD.

I would get the EBJD out of there as soon as possible. It wouldn't take long for a pair to kill a fish.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Mercyx said:


> You could do that or just bring the ebjd to me I will be nice to him lol well the fish should be here any time I will text you when they get here : )


Let me know if the fish get there ok.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I am drilling the holes in the plexi glass right now. Drill died half way there. Will do Jason.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

> You could do that or just bring the ebjd to me I will be nice to him lol well the fish should be here any time I will text you when they get here : )


Was referring to the 7 inch as I would like to see him swimming in my new tank of course the one I would get for him haha.

Thanks again Jason , flippercon just left my home with 2 girlies we both thought the 4th jd was a male but time will tell if we both suck at sexing jd's haha


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

The 4th one could go either way but the mother of that fish looked exactly like that, almost no blue on the gills and very little spangles on the body so I'm thinking its a she.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes the BGJD are once again beautiful. Thanks Jason. Hopefully one of these females will pair up with the big Ebjd. I am considering moving some of my fish in the 125 and dividing it up for breeding.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Flippercon said:


> Yes the BGJD are once again beautiful. Thanks Jason. Hopefully one of these females will pair up with the big Ebjd. I am considering moving some of my fish in the 125 and dividing it up for breeding.


If the EBJD is the only male available, they'll pair up eventually. I rearrange my pairs all the time and they always seem to pair up.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Almost had some bad news last night , as I was going into my computer room last night to turn off my pc I noticed my dog was just chilling in there didnt get it at first until I realized there was one of the new bgjd on the floor I scooped it up and held it as I ran it threw the tank she is doing perfect this morning lol and there is a top on the tank now ..... crisis averted


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah you might want to put a top on the other tank as well. Specially with that pair in there. U don't want to wake up with your Ebjd on the carpet with your dog licking it.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahaha already ordered the glass tops this morning which reminds me you want anything from petsolutions.com free shipping for you : )


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

on a side note my eb and that small girl you gave me seem to be paired in the back right pot lol so that leaves that big bg male is the only one not pairing .... haha all well ill take the eb pairing.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet and I suggest getting a divider. No I don't need anything at the moment thanks. Divide that tank and get more dithers. You are gonna need it. Good luck.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Im looking threw craigslist right now im going to go ahead and separate all the fish not going to separate them just give them there own place let me know if you find any good tanks from wherever ... now just trying to figure out where to put the tanks haha. btw you forgot to look at the air pump haha all well


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I forgot. Will do.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Came home from running errands today and I have free swimming fry.  Shot a quick video .

http://static.photobucket.com/player.sw ... EO0055.mp4


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Just another pic of the fry. I had to try a different approach due to the light bouncing off the substrate.


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

nice nice now to see if you get lucky and got some eb's lol


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well its been a week since they became free swimming . Shot a quick video. Any one want some jds? :fish:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.sw ... EO0061.mp4


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

nice video!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

remi said:


> nice video!


Thanks


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I removed all the fry and rehomed the mother. Gave a few fry away as well. Growing them out to see what they look like. The father is with a female BGJD to see if they pair. It's been two weeks since they became free swimming so I shot a quick video.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.sw ... EO0064.mp4


----------

